# Patiently waiting for my Note 2



## CamDroid (Jun 9, 2011)

Fedex website says it should be here tomorrow by 7! Can't wait to play with this beast. Besides root, any suggestions on what to do first?


----------



## rayhodge02 (Oct 18, 2011)

Just learn the ends and out of the titanic phone ....I personally have to get use to using the s-pen.....


----------



## aheeejd (Feb 15, 2012)

I got mine last Saturday, played with it all day, all night, Sunday morning I rooted it using the toolkit method (very easy) I hear good things about the chainfire one too. Anyway, everything went fine & I flashed jellybomb jellybean rom, works great. Amazing rom, very blue. You are going to love your new phone.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------

